# My website.



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, started my personal tech help forum at http://pooladdict2.com, forums are not easy to manage especially during their early days or operation.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Just a little constructive criticism, you have a few spelling errors there . . .

Technicall should be *Technical*
Gadjets should be *Gadgets*
Generall should be *General*
Bussiness should be *Business*


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

For example?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Er.. as I said above..



Kitch said:


> Just a little constructive criticism, you have a few spelling errors there . . .
> 
> Technicall should be *Technical*
> Gadjets should be *Gadgets*
> ...


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL..i guess everything for me is just double ...thanks for pointing out those errors...v much appreciated.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

No probblemm . . .


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Also you may like to review the use of the word "incase".
There is no such word in the context you are using it, it is "in case"

Where you are using incase, the word "if" would probably be better.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmmm......its a bit of a dark interface and a bit hard to read, but if you like it that way......


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, can you change the way it looks?


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Yesss....i changed the who website...it now looks fantastic. check it out again. http://pooladdict2.com


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Fix the Incase. As above it's not a real word.

The syntax is also in need of attention.

"this website was only designed using html and css"
Should be "this website was designed using only html and css", if that is what you mean.

"I am" is two words, you have "Iam" throughout the site. Iam is not a word.

"there are various discussion categories available in the forum for discussion"
The first "discussion" is a redundant word.

Try
"there are various categories available in the forum for discussion"

Or
"there are various discussion categories available in the forum"

People shopping for website design are immediately put off by spelling, grammatical and syntax errors. It needs to be 100% perfect to convey the sense of intelligent design capability. If I was wanting a website, I would only seek services from someone that displayed that capability. 

The readability and layout is a vast improvent however.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Better, but the main title clashes a bit with the picture.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just so you know, you have an ad for another webdesign company on your site.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You have links to validate the site but its not valid XHTML or CSS.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with tedwinder on the clash thing and also at the bottom of the home-page it says "Allrights" instead of "All rights".


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

If you send me all the pictures and text, I could do the main title bit for you as I have Photoshop. I could send them back to you.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Did you fix the spelling errors from before? I still see a lot.


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

I thank you all for your valid comments and they are highly appreciated, something needs criticizing for it to become better. So, more of your comments are welcome. 

As for the images, iam going to send you a pm with a link to the image..appreciaite your help.

Thank you,

pooladdict2.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's starting to look very polished now, I still see one "Iam" on the front page though.

But overall it's looking and feeling much more professional.

BTW, "Iam" as a word is only the name of a particular pet food, what you are probably meaning is "I'm", which while being acceptable usage is still not as easy to read as "I am".


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

To My Knowledge (which isn't much better than a piece of ham between two slices of bread):

If you copy/paste a whole page into MS Word, then do spell check you can see all the misspelled words and fix them in the site.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> BTW, "Iam" as a word is only the name of a particular pet food, what you are probably meaning is "I'm", which while being acceptable usage is still not as easy to read as "I am".


Yes, when writing its best to spell words out completely, but when your talking (or when someone in a book is talking) it is ok to use contractions.:up:


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Tut, tut! Capital Letters!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

PoolAddict, can you PM me your email address so I can send some examples to you.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Errors:

~Web Design is two words

~At the _"Suit over poor Google ranking may go forward." news there should be a space after "forward."_ as _"More"_ is right next to _"foreward"_ with no space.

~At _"Check out the TechNews Section for todays Story."_ _"todays"_ should be _"today's"_

~On the right again _"-I updated the website today with a *New* look and feeling.Feel free to navigate through the site."_ there should be a space after "_feeling"_.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

More Errors:

~At "- Check out the blog daily to know *whats* going on with me and the *site.FYI* the blog is updated everyday." "whats" should be "what's" or better yet "what is" (see post 21). "site.FYI" should have a space after the period.

~On the right again, "- *Iam* volunteering my time to help out anyone interested in creating or starting a *website,Check outServices* for more info. or set up a post in the forum ". "Iam" should have a space and "website,Check outServices" should have a space after the comma and a space after "out".


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> You have links to validate the site but its not valid XHTML or CSS.


Yes, you want to fix those problems or get those links of fast.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Errors from http://pooladdict2.com/service.html:

~At "With my experience in *webdesign*" "webdesign" is two words.

~"Want to build a *personal,family* or business website?" space required.

~"For more help regarding *webdesign, *visit *theForums* and post a topic for discussion." "webdesign" is two words and space after "the".


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hope I helped, I know if I make a site it will definitly have typos ect.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't bother checking the blog because there were at least 40+ errors and that page isn't as important, though it is part of your site so you should try to keep it good and "clean" (free of typos, errors, ect.) from now on.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://forum.pooladdict2.com/forum20/

There are two "webdesign" instead of "web design" both at the top.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

It's funny how everyone goes offline when the football is on.........


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Tyvm ferrija1, appreciate your help. Thanks alot.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure, glad to help.  :up:


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just opened up a cafepress shop, well, i'm wondering wether anyone who owns a shop can throw in some scoop about cafepress. good or bad all comments are welcome.


----------



## ravinsm (Oct 18, 2004)

"Welcome to pooladdict2.com, Feel free to navigate through the website. Check out the News category for the latest stories in the tech world. Feel free to go further and discuss any issues at the Forums. For those who need technical help of any sort feel free to also check the forums, there are various categories available in the forum for discussion.

Interested in starting or creating a website? you have reached the right place! I design well arranged html websites for example this website, this website was designed using html and css."

You can find additional technical help in the forums. There are various catergories available there for discussion.

You have reached the right place! I design well arranged html websites. For example, this website was designed using html and css.


I actually would take this all out - everyone knows they can look around a website and you telling them they are free to do so comes across wrong. 

I'm trying to build a website from scratch for my non-profit workplace and it isn't easy. You don't want to turn people off though right from the start.

Good luck!


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments about my past webpage, i now have a new webpage with a different feel and fresh content about the firefox browser.

i would like your comments and views about this new webpage http://pooladdict2.com, is it easy to navigate? Anything i need to change or add? how does it react to other browsers? please feel free to critic, All comments good and bad are welcome with pleasure.

Thank you.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I'm not sure if it matters to you if spelling and grammar are perfect. It doesn't bother me..but here are some examples of errors:

Useless firefox extensions.

We all like reading about useful extensions right? Well, what do we do about all the useless ones?

There are also absolutely uneeded features, developed either for the programming challenge or just for the fun. Here is a sort of anthology of the most unuseful extensions to Mozilla Firefox. Sure theirs authors will love being cited here.
----First, uneeded should be unneeded...(two n's)
Secondly, instead of "Sure theirs authors" i believe it should be their.
I also am not sure that unuseful is a word.

These are little things, if they bother you...just read through each paragraph and fix them. Sometimes you might not notice a mistake unless you read it out loud. 

Also, i'd like to say that it is a neat website. Good information.....I've always wanted to make a website


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for your time to post some feedback about my site...You comments are highly appreciated. I also just launched a forum and would like some review or comments, http://pooladdict2.com/firefox all comments are welcome, positive or negative.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's come a long way, with many improvements!

But the spelling and grammar do turn me (and many others) off immediately.

Examples:
Party *porker *toolbar, should'nt this be Party *poker*? There is a hell of a difference between a porker and poker.....

In IE, your apostrophes appear as ? and not as '.

"you are so back in 1999" as an expression would stop most people as well.

"Sure theirs authors will love being cited here" needs fixing as above. Both for spelling and syntax. Also agree that "unuseful" is not a word.

In firefox securiry, "future" should be "feature"

"Wanna" is not a word, never has been.

Hacks page, "recquire" should be "require"

And so on...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The Google Ad on the main page goes to far to the right. It covers up other stuff.

I also se you changed the theme of the website towards Firefox, I kinda like that...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

~(http://pooladdict2.com/whychoosefirefox.html)

lack ofhttp://www.w3.org web standards
_____^ space needed.

~*The following links (under extras on the bottom right) are all bad:
* OSWD Home
* Browse Designs
* haran's Designs
*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

~Idea: You could put another vertical Google ad on the right side of pages. At least try copy/pasting the current ad and see what it looks like.

~Windows Mesenger!!!!  :down: :down: Put a link to something like Trillan
Trillian review.

~There is a Firefox forum link in extras and it gives a 404 error.

.....hey!!! When I go to http://pooladdict2.com/firefox/ it says:

*You have been banned from this forum.
Please contact the webmaster or board administrator for more information.​*
You banned ferrija1!!!!!!! omg I'm going to have a heart attack   .
But, really, why am I banned? 

c ya!

fj1


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Try linking the "Got a tip, Got a link..." picture to http://pooladdict2.com/submit.html.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Also in the extension pages (and I guess Theme pages too,) it has a good little review but you need a download link!!

c ya 

fj1


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

since TSG is being so nice to let you advertise your site. maybe you can provide a link back to TSG as a thank you?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Under "Extras" on the left navigation bar TSG sometimes shows up; but I think it should show up more and/or be somewhere on the page. Like put a little TSG banner image at the bottom of the home page. Or have a link on the top or left nav. bar that says "Computer Help" and that page had a brief explanation of TSG and a link.

c ya!

fj1


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The "Learn more" links under things in FF extensions sometimes has brackets around them ( which I like) but they sometimes have + signs before the link.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

ferrija1 is a grammar/spell-check freak


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> ferrija1 is a grammar/spell-check freak


Maybe, but you don't want a website with whole load of incorrectly spelled words and punctuation do you?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> ferrija1 is a grammar/spell-check freak


Yeah, kinda. Its just he wants that to be a populare FF site so it has to look nice.
I've said this before but i'll say it again, you can copy/paste a whole page into MS Word (or something with a spell checker) and then spell check it.

c ya!

fj1


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you very much ferija1, all your suggestions and comments are highly appreciated. 

My forum is currently undergoing database review to try and sort why you were banned. Also, try clearing you temp internet files and refresh your browser. 

The learn more links have no problems, that's how i wanted them to appear.

As for TSG, i have a link to TSG on one the webpages. i'm looking forward to put a logo on the index page ASAP.

Anyway, i'm going to sort everything out step by step and hope my website will look fabulous. 

And again, thank you very much ferija1.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure!

c ya!

fj1


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

The pooladdict2 firefox bit at the top has a capital p on the home page and a lowercase p on the links page.


----------

